# Lexapro?



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

I've been on Lexapro for the past 4 days for depression and anxiety. Anyone else taking this? How long did it take to work for you?


----------



## Catharsis (Jul 2, 2006)

tapering off it now.. guess it took maybe 2 weeks to start working.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2007)

Catharsis said:


> tapering off it now.. guess it took maybe 2 weeks to start working.


You don't need meds mate, only a good knock around the head =P


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> Catharsis said:
> 
> 
> > tapering off it now.. guess it took maybe 2 weeks to start working.
> ...


LOL! You guys are nuts.
2 weeks, huh? I've got a little while to go then...if it does work, that is.


----------



## Catharsis (Jul 2, 2006)

Oh it will have some sort of effect on you, I think... but maybe not the one you expected.


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

What do you mean by that?


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2007)

Hers a link that might give you a bit of information.

http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=9095&highlight=lexapro

G


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2007)

I like your new display picture invisible.ink, nice eye =)


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

Thanks EmPup. I wish it were my eye. lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2007)

invisible.ink said:


> Thanks EmPup. I wish it were my eye. lol


I know what you mean, you would have loads of people drolling over ya =P


----------



## Catharsis (Jul 2, 2006)

invisible.ink said:


> What do you mean by that?


Well, I'm not sure if you have used an SSRI before, but they don't suddenly make you a happy person again, at least not for me. Lexapro has definitely helped against my DP/DR, while also taking the edge off my social anxiety in crowded areas.
It seems like it helped me connect to a lot of memories from my younger years too, and let me be more in the 'now'.

Though, in the first week I almost felt like I had the flu, and during a couple months after I got a bit careless, and made me feel like death was something nice to embrace. It's called suicidal ideation.

Your mileage may vary greatly, of course. Just keep in mind that SSRI's can have many strange (side-)effects.


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

Yeah, I can relate to the flu-like side effects. It has taken the edge off of my depression and anxiety but so far has done nothing for my DP/DR. I'm still very anxious when I wake up in the morning, though.


----------

